# Thanks to everyone + Question on humidifiers



## Tom Sawyer (Mar 21, 2007)

I was in the market for a new acoustic. My previous acoustic was a $400 Takamine. I went to some music stores and tried a bunch of Martin's and others around $1000 but none of them really impressed me. I read on these forums about Larrivees but wasn't able to play one at a local dealer. I bought a D-03R from Notable Guitars sight unseen. I was nervous about that but when it arrived I was more than impressed with it. It's the best acoustic I've played in that price range. So I just wanted to say thanks to all of you on this forum who turned my attention to Larrivees. 

I have a question though. What do you guys use for humidifiers?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Tom Sawyer said:


> I was in the market for a new acoustic. My previous acoustic was a $400 Takamine. I went to some music stores and tried a bunch of Martin's and others around $1000 but none of them really impressed me. I read on these forums about Larrivees but wasn't able to play one at a local dealer. I bought a D-03R from Notable Guitars sight unseen. I was nervous about that but when it arrived I was more than impressed with it. It's the best acoustic I've played in that price range. So I just wanted to say thanks to all of you on this forum who turned my attention to Larrivees.
> 
> I have a question though. What do you guys use for humidifiers?


Depends on how dry it is in your place. I have an old house, right now its running between 26-30% RH, I have trouble with room humidifiers because they cause a ton of condensation in the really gold going, again old house with old style windows.

If you can run a humidifer in the room, by all means do. 

I'm currently using 2 herco case humidifers (from L&M) and a Planet Waves soundhole humidifer, that keeps it at about 45-48% in the case all winter, and I refill once weekly. I have a hygrometer in the case (that's the key) and check it each time I refill. If its getting up to 55% inside I'll remove the humidifiers.

When I used to live in the BC interior, it used to go well below 20% RH in the winter, I'd use a room humidifer and case humidifers.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

> Planet Waves soundhole humidifer


I use the same one, works great.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've used dampits and different soundhole humidifers and of everything I've used, a simple moist sponge inside a ziplock bag (with holes in it) works the best. I live in Southern Ontario and with this sponge in bag I can keep the inside of my case between 48% humidity and 53% humidity. Give it a try. It works wonders.

I keep a caliber III digital hygrometer in the case also just to be safe.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

exhaust_49 said:


> I've used dampits and different soundhole humidifers and of everything I've used, a simple moist sponge inside a ziplock bag (with holes in it) works the best. I live in Southern Ontario and with this sponge in bag I can keep the inside of my case between 48% humidity and 53% humidity. Give it a try. It works wonders.
> 
> I keep a caliber III digital hygrometer in the case also just to be safe.



...i'm going to give that "moist sponge inside a ziplock bag" trick a try next, as the little clay pucks don't quite cut it when it gets extremely dry.

-dh


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

You'll have to figure out by trial and error what size sponge to use. I use a small sponge about 1 1/2" wide by about 3 1/2" long. I have one in the neck compartment and I throw one inside the guitar with a string tied to one of the guitar strings so I can pull it out easily to play.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

exhaust_49 said:


> I've used dampits and different soundhole humidifers and of everything I've used, a simple moist sponge inside a ziplock bag (with holes in it) works the best. I live in Southern Ontario and with this sponge in bag I can keep the inside of my case between 48% humidity and 53% humidity. Give it a try. It works wonders.
> 
> I keep a caliber III digital hygrometer in the case also just to be safe.


The Caliber III looks nice. Where did you get it? Can only find it on US websites with ridiculous shipping charges.

--- D


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bRian said:


> I use the same one, works great.


Same here. No leaks.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

Duster said:


> The Caliber III looks nice. Where did you get it? Can only find it on US websites with ridiculous shipping charges.
> 
> --- D


I had it shipped from the Usa.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Kyser life guard!!! http://www.maurysmusic.com/kyser_lifeguard_guitar_humidifier___rate_and_review


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

The kyser lifeguard worked alright but I had no idea what the humidity was and it only worked for the body of the guitar. When I use the sponge in bag trick I can keep a hygrometer in the case so I know the humidity level and I can humidify the whole guitar (neck and all).


----------

